# Normal weight gain for 9 week old



## hayleyb23

My baby is 9 weeks old and was born 7lbs10oz. Since birth she has gained staggering amount (exclusively breastfed till 8 weeks) and now weighs 12lbs 8. Is this too much? She looks healthy, eats and poos well and is a long baby. Everyone says she looks older than 9 weeks.

I am just concerned as switiching her to bottles now and know bottle-fed babies can tend to be heavier.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Dizzy321

My baby is 7 weeks old and weighs 12lbs and is a long baby and is fine, she is following the cenile perfect, she looks older than 7 weeks but all babies are different try not to worry x


----------



## Katew

My little one was born 7lbs 14 and now at 7 weeks weighs 11lb14 so by the time we get to 9 weeks I imagine we will be weighing almost 13lbs. Em is a long baby and is only breastfeed - health visitor told me that at this age as long as they are feeding well and happy within themselves then not too worry about weight too much as more then likely it will level out at a later date.


----------



## Chel

If she's been exclusively BF till now and she's that weight, and you said she's long, I'd say she's perfectly on track for her. You cant overfeed a BF baby (unless you were REALLY REALLLY tryng to apparently it can be done, but you'd need to be feeding in excess of 12 a da, every day, for weeks and weeks) becauce breast milk is lower in calories than formula. 

Jasper has followed the 97 percentile weight line since a few weeks old, so I figure he's just perfect for him - he's a tall baby too - with a giant head! His head is off the scale, he's 4 months old and according the growth chart given by the hospital his head is the size of an 'average' 9 month old! 

So, when you start on bottles, if she stays on the same growth rate then I wouldn't worry - if she starts gaining weight faster, then maybe see the HV or doctor.


----------



## achekh8707

Emma weighed 8.1 at birth, and was 13 pounds at 8 weeks. She has been in the 95th percentile for weight since birth, still is. At 21 months she is 34 inches tall and 31 pounds. Chunker! I breastfed for 7.5 months though. I have always heard breastfed babies are chunkier


----------



## sandy28

I would not worry. i went yesterday for his 2month and david is 12 pound and doctor said he was fine.


----------



## Poppeteer

Wouldn't worry, Halle was 6lb 10 oz at birth dropped to 6lb and at 9 weeks is 12lb 3 ozs. She's exclusively breastfed too


----------

